# Nose is full of White head spots!!



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Iv'e been getting these white headed spots (pimples) full off puss on and around my nose for about two years now..

I use face washes, natural ones and chemical ones.. and just plain hot water..Iv'e also been using a toner.

But all that seems to happen is, my nose clears up of blackheads but pores just open up even more and I get big yellow spots all over.. then I have to pop them but then they return the next day!!!

I drink at least 2L of water daily also.. but my nose is constantly red and is getting scarred 

Can someone please tell me a solution to my problem


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes he's called a doctor and will be at your local surgery. :thumb:


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

fastcar_uk said:


> Yes he's called a doctor and will be at your local surgery. :thumb:


Lol I have been thinking about this but not sure if he will do anything .. we will see

ANY ONE ELSE?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Go to see your GP.


----------



## ohno (Jun 7, 2013)

do you drink a lot? (alcohol)

i get the odd spot in and around the nose area, usually when i'm stressed, been suffering from any stress lately?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Been getting it all my life mate ****ing hate it also get it around my mouth have to check in public toilets all the time and in the reflection off my phone to make sure I'm not walking around with it as it is discusting I've tryed nearly every face wash on the market


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

ohno said:


> do you drink a lot? (alcohol)
> 
> i get the odd spot in and around the nose area, usually when i'm stressed, been suffering from any stress lately?


Also agree with this I think stress plays a big role in it


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Those nose pore strips

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=whitehead+nose+strips&source=lnms&sa=X&ei=fuVqUqypJYeShgep1oDICg&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAA&biw=1366&bih=667&dpr=1#q=nose+pore+strips


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

ohno said:


> do you drink a lot? (alcohol)
> 
> i get the odd spot in and around the nose area, usually when i'm stressed, been suffering from any stress lately?


No alcohol.. stress could be a factor :whistling:


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

At least they aren't blackheads...

WARNING - THIS IS TOO GRIM TO EMBED


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> At least they aren't blackheads...
> 
> WARNING - THIS IS TOO GRIM TO EMBED


I have a horrible feeling at what that video contains and as i've just had spag bol with melted cheese and mayonnaise i'll have to politely decline your video until tomorrow morning, lol.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

See your GP.

Eat lots of green vegetables.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> I have a horrible feeling at what that video contains and as i've just had spag bol with melted cheese and mayonnaise i'll have to politely decline your video until tomorrow morning, lol.


I genuinely lost an hours sleep as I woke up and couldn't get the image out of my mind. ****ing awful.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> At least they aren't blackheads...
> 
> WARNING - THIS IS TOO GRIM TO EMBED


That must be awful because it says it may be inappropriate for some users and that you have to sign in LMAOOO good job I dont have a sign in!!!


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Kaiz said:


> Iv'e been getting these white headed spots (pimples) full off puss on and around my nose for about two years now..
> 
> I use face washes, natural ones and chemical ones.. and just plain hot water..Iv'e also been using a toner.
> 
> ...





Ricky12345 said:


> Been getting it all my life mate ****ing hate it also get it around my mouth have to check in public toilets all the time and in the reflection off my phone to make sure I'm not walking around with it as it is discusting I've tryed nearly every face wash on the market


QUINODERM.

Cost around £4 A tube, is avalable over the counter a your pharmacy. But be careful with your clothes, towels and sheets cos it will bleach the colour out because it has benzyl peroxide in it.

Highly recommend it.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Proteen Paul said:


> QUINODERM.
> 
> Cost around £4 A tube, is avalable over the counter a your pharmacy. But be careful with your clothes, towels and sheets cos it will bleach the colour out because it has benzyl peroxide in it.
> 
> Highly recommend it.


What is it, how does it work? have you used it?


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Kaiz said:


> What is it, how does it work? have you used it?


Dude, it's a spot cream.

Open it.

Put it on the area affected.

Rub it in well.

Put lid back on.

Wash your hands well.

Yes i've used it, and still am using it. It won't work over night like magic, but use it twice a day and it will really help.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Proteen Paul said:


> Dude, it's a spot cream.
> 
> Open it.
> 
> ...


Nice and blunt and straight to the point lol


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> At least they aren't blackheads...
> 
> WARNING - THIS IS TOO GRIM TO EMBED


This is f**kin liftin


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Proteen Paul said:


> Dude, it's a spot cream.
> 
> Open it.
> 
> ...


Funnily enough these are the exact same instructions on ky jelly and herpe cream


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> At least they aren't blackheads...
> 
> WARNING - THIS IS TOO GRIM TO EMBED


Fvcking Jesus!

What's been seen cannot be unseen. That was not good


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Nice and blunt and straight to the point lol


Thank you, I try.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Proteen Paul said:


> Dude, it's a spot cream.
> 
> Open it.
> 
> ...


That was rather sarcastic LOL

Obviously its a spot cream but I meant as in what actual ingredients does it have in it.. also as you suggested it I would think you have used it also..hence why I asked the way I did.

Thank you though :thumb:


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Kaiz said:


> That was rather sarcastic LOL
> 
> Obviously its a spot cream but I meant as in what actual ingredients does it have in it.. also as you suggested it I would think you have used it also..hence why I asked the way I did.
> 
> Thank you though :thumb:


I do use it mate, and as mentioned earlier it contains benzoyl peroxide which is the active ingredient. The rest my friend can be found on google.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Kaiz said:


> That was rather sarcastic LOL
> 
> Obviously its a spot cream but I meant as in what actual ingredients does it have in it.. also as you suggested it I would think you have used it also..hence why I asked the way I did.
> 
> Thank you though :thumb:


Also try t-tree oil based products. They're good during the day and in between applications of quinoderm .

 you can get this stuff for only a couple of quid too if you shop around in places like wilkinson and other cheap shops.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Kaiz said:


> That was rather sarcastic LOL
> 
> Obviously its a spot cream but I meant as in what actual ingredients does it have in it.. also as you suggested it I would think you have used it also..hence why I asked the way I did.
> 
> Thank you though :thumb:


http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/skin-and-hair/medicines/quinoderm-cream.html


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

How old are you?


----------



## fitpeach (Nov 10, 2013)

Use panoxyl over the counter at a pharmacy max strength 10 and get a prescription from GP I was given zineryt without much questioning and works amazingly


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

Sunbed works a treat for my spots mate


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DoubleXL- said:


> Sunbed works a treat for my spots mate


And replaces spots with....cancer :thumb:


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> And replaces spots with....cancer :thumb:


little bit ott


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> little bit ott


How so??? Sun beds cause skin cancer..simple


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> How so??? Sun beds cause skin cancer..simple


Anything can do us harm if used excessively e.g steroids.

Yet we all manage to use them on here quite safely.

Sun beds can cause cancer, but its not as simple as "sun beds cause cancer".

Doing a few sunbeds to help clear some spots is not going to cause cancer.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Anything can do us harm if used excessively e.g steroids.
> 
> Yet we all manage to use them on here quite safely.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Broccoli


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Again, just a little ott.
> 
> Sun and sun beds can cause cancer, doesn't mean they will. Are you guaranteed cancer if you use a sunbed or walk along a beach in shorts?
> 
> Tea tree will not touch acne to any degree. It may help the person who has the odd spot, but that is all.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> I take mine raw


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

lol me to actually


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Ur not listening....mirrored ...suggesting sunbed over a bit of spot cream...OTT.
> 
> Tea tree is amazing and potent what u on about!!!!!
> 
> What he really needs to do is prob sort his diet if skins bad and drink more water.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> lol me to actually


And cauliflower?


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I didn't suggest a sunbed lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Lol oh yh sorry....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> But u agreed..so, we agree to disagree


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I would of suggested benzyl peroxide over tea tree


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Oh really....lol don't start!!!
> 
> And wots a dark sim?? I need to know


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> And cauliflower?


Yes it's more peppery raw


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> It is reference to an old N64 game, Perfect dark.
> 
> Dark sims were simulated opponents within the game and have just used this name on forums, online gaming etc....for the shear fact I loved that game, child hood memories and all that


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

You could always buy yourself a Mask....


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Get some benozyl Peroxide, its pescription only but you can get it off amazon


----------



## Ringspun (Mar 16, 2013)

vtec_yo said:


> At least they aren't blackheads...
> 
> WARNING - THIS IS TOO GRIM TO EMBED


That was f***ing terrible mate. :death:


----------

